# Please tell me what do you think about my website?



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi everybody, this is a little introduction about myself. I'm Luis I have a small painting company in Victoria, BC, I'm originally from Mexico and English is my second language, I am new to this forum as a member, but I've been checking this forum for a long time while I was working for a company (I have been painting for 8 years, I ran a painting division for a GC for awhile and I worked as a foreman for another company(For the last company I worked as a foreman and we used to paint million dollar homes for a National Award Winner Builder). Now I decided to go on my own starting officially past January. I have done a lot of side work for the last years and working for other companies at the same time trying to get some clients, put my name out there, save some money to start up my company and it has been a long run and disappointments, you know competition is always hard and more when I have a label from other companies as the Mexican guy running a painting business (You know is tough when it's not your first language, I have an accent still and it's not my own country but I won't give up) 
Victoria, BC is a decent small city and I wanted to have at least a website so people know that Aztec Painting exist, I am also already in the yellow pages for this year, not because it could give me tons of jobs, I know some people don't even use it anymore unless they are looking for more info about a company, as I am a new painting company I thought on putting and ad for people that wonders if I am a real company. (yellow pages is pretty expensive though) All I have gotten from yellow pages is huge companies sending me Tender Invitations to my e-mail for Biding large retail jobs that of course I'm not capable of doing yet.
I actually didn't do my website myself because I have not clue how, so one of my friends made it for me, I just put the information and pics, I honestly like it even though it is really simple and I know it could be better. I am also wondering on how to add keywords to my website, I still have to add more pictures and testimonials but I will do that in the next couple of days. 
Please tell me what do you guys think from your perspective. 

www.aztecpainting.ca

Thank you very much for your time.

Luis
Aztec Painting


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi Luis, welcome to the forum. 
Your website looks pretty good, it is pretty bare boned, as you read more and look at other websites you will see ways to flesh it out.
I am not a big fan of the colored fonts though, kind of hard to read for me. It is tough with a black background, check out this thread.

Check out the Technology section, there is some info on SEO there.
If you sign up for Google Webmaster tools there are ways to search for the right keywords. It is more important to have good content on your site, get your town names on there.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks RCP, I am going to work on that for sure...


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

the look is great though man  welcome btw.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Welcome to the site and hang in there, you will do fine.


----------



## PaintingPlusCo (May 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I think your web site looks great.

and congratulations on stepping out on your own.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

First... "Good Luck, to you..and Yours !!"

... It needs more pictures, or more visual stuff ?

The eco friendly stuff..is cool !


I landed a big Church job today... "I'm a legend , AGAIN"....lol



Stay Frosty


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks good! Good luck to you!


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you very much for your help guys, I am going to try to put a flash animation with pics on the front instead of just one pic, but yeah, I'll get there once I start getting some jobs so I can afford it. lol.... Thank you guys... And good luck to everyone...

Luis
Aztec Painting


----------

